

Three Interviews About Static Code Analyzers - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0284/

======
AndreyKarpov
A Bonus to the "Three Interviews About Static Analyzers" Article, or Interview
Four: [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0285/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0285/)

